# Updated grow in photos of my 1st Viv.



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Thought I would share some pic's of my 1st build it is %100 custom - but still not completed. 1st pic is about a year ago.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

That's a freaking jungle dude!  Its amazing! I love the branches running across. I waaant your creeeping plaant.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks amazing! how long did it take you in total to do just the inside the tank stuff?


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Amazing Viv! I have some questions tho: who are the inhabitants and how did you get your creeping fig to fill in so well? (any Tips). What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

shazzbott said:


> Looks amazing! how long did it take you in total to do just the inside the tank stuff?


Thanks man - The glass and stand took a long time due to $$ - Inside - not too long - I loved every minute of it - I would say a month or more of getting the materials I wanted and shaping it how I wanted it to look.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Chris155hp said:


> Amazing Viv! I have some questions tho: who are the inhabitants and how did you get your creeping fig to fill in so well? (any Tips). What kind of lighting are you using?


Unfortunately its only inhabitants at this time are a few Killie fish (you can see one of them in the fifth pic - they travel between the two pools by jumping up the little waterfalls in the viv). I have still not completed the hood - I have separate lights for that but for now I have 4 x 21w T5 & 2 x 40w compacts. The creeping fig grows like mad I end up trimming quite regularly - growth is most likely due to high humidity and the drip wall in back.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

What is the black material you used on the sides of your pond? It doesnt look like plain silicone. I am looking at making a similar type tall pond like that and was wondering what the black stuff is.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like GS pond and stone to me.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

dartboard said:


> What is the black material you used on the sides of your pond? It doesnt look like plain silicone. I am looking at making a similar type tall pond like that and was wondering what the black stuff is.


The pond itself is made from fiberglass with sand and stone set in the resin and loose sand and gravel on the finished product. The black stuff is great stuff coated with aquarium grade silicon coated with coconut fiber - I used it to tie the rim of the pond to the surrounding substrate. The whole setup works quite well and there is not water loss through the upper pond. I plan on posting a larger construction thread in the future.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Your tank is amazing!


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow well done! You're very patient as well. I would get anxious about finishing it and getting some frogs for it! It's gorgeous!


----------



## eatfood (Feb 6, 2011)

Roots said:


> Unfortunately its only inhabitants at this time are a few Killie fish (you can see one of them in the fifth pic - they travel between the two pools by jumping up the little waterfalls in the viv).


that is the coolest thing EVER!!!- jumping the little waterfalls - sick


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice, I really want to set up a tank with one of those living walls. My wife wants me to set up a tank in the kids playroom. Maybe I could do something like this. I need to find that ero viv construction thread...


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

D3monic said:


> Very nice, I really want to set up a tank with one of those living walls. My wife wants me to set up a tank in the kids playroom. Maybe I could do something like this. I need to find that ero viv construction thread...


Thanks - Yes - it is a euro design - I will never forget the first time I saw one on Vivaria projects website -many of the elements of mine are based of of their design.


----------



## Sigaw (Apr 3, 2010)

Amazing!
How big is this tank?


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Roots said:


> Unfortunately its only inhabitants at this time are a few Killie fish (you can see one of them in the fifth pic - they travel between the two pools by jumping up the little waterfalls in the viv). I have still not completed the hood - I have separate lights for that but for now I have 4 x 21w T5 & 2 x 40w compacts. The creeping fig grows like mad I end up trimming quite regularly - growth is most likely due to high humidity and the drip wall in back.



I am currently obsessed with getting my plants to grow well -- You say you have two 40w compacts, does that mean the 40w equivalent... so 10w CFLs?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks great! Lovin the growth


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

What did you use for the background material? Where did you get it? Inspirational tank.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Amazing tank. Love the choices. Hope all goes well for you. Look forward to more pics in the future to see the progress.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Sigaw said:


> Amazing!
> How big is this tank?


Thank you. I don't remember exact dimensions but roughly w=48", d=20", h=40".


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

chinoanoah said:


> I am currently obsessed with getting my plants to grow well -- You say you have two 40w compacts, does that mean the 40w equivalent... so 10w CFLs?


2 40w bulbs in one CPL with a total of 80w from one light.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Roots said:


> 2 40w bulbs in one CPL with a total of 80w from one light.


What is a CPL?


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Jeff R said:


> What did you use for the background material? Where did you get it? Inspirational tank.
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Coco's panel - it is pressed coconut fiber - they sell them @ vivaria projects in Europe. I had to find a dealer here in the states - it was a long time ago and I don't recall the dealer's name.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

chinoanoah said:


> What is a CPL?


Sorry I meant Compact Florescent.


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

Did you do anything special at the glass angles that aren't square? And have you worked anything out as far as a front door?

The tank looks great.

Aaron


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Epiphile said:


> Did you do anything special at the glass angles that aren't square? And have you worked anything out as far as a front door?
> 
> The tank looks great.
> 
> Aaron


Thanks. Nothing special just aquarium grade silicon and cleaned them up with a razor blade. Door is still not done - I want to put a vent in the bottom and this has delayed things - I was thinking about making it from metal maybe brass.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

This is quite amazing!

Your African Violet on the branch with the Paph looks like it could use a better spot or maybe just some better nutrients 


Do you have an idea what you are looking to put in there?

Todd


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> This is quite amazing!
> 
> Your African Violet on the branch with the Paph looks like it could use a better spot or maybe just some better nutrients
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's not doing too bad (the pic is a little washed out from the light) but I might move it - I have a miniature Hoya I just picked up. Due to the layout of the tank I think climbing frogs would due well - Leuc's maybe? and maybe a pair of Tinc's or something - my frog knowledge is limited - what do you recommend?


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, an amazing viv. Post more pictures of the grow-in process and even the building process.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Great Viv! Is that really your first vivarium? come on really? Looks like you have had some practice haha


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats amazing! So green! How did you get your plants?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I dont think I would do leucs in there. there isnt enough true land area to house D. leucomelas.Some type of thumbnail would probably love it in there!




Todd


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

idk about thumbs and the fish. if they fall in the water the fish might take a bite at them. But AMAZING VIV. love the creeping fig


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

amazing progression and transformation! Great job. Keep us posted on whatever frogs you do decide to go with.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

this is by far my favorite viv on this forum. awsome job


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> I dont think I would do leucs in there. there isnt enough true land area to house D. leucomelas.Some type of thumbnail would probably love it in there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you think a pair of Cobalt's would do in there? It is quite large and I would like to have inhabitants - I know the larger water feature could be an issue - I plan on adding more roots into the water so they can climb out easily.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Brandon C said:


> Thats amazing! So green! How did you get your plants?


Some via the internet - but I am lucky to have a very nice greenhouse within an hour that has an amazing selection for this area.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Chris155hp said:


> idk about thumbs and the fish. if they fall in the water the fish might take a bite at them. But AMAZING VIV. love the creeping fig


After some reading I was also a little concerned about the height - do you think that would be an issue for frogs?


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Gumby said:


> Great Viv! Is that really your first vivarium? come on really? Looks like you have had some practice haha


Yes, although this took forever working off an on for the better part of a decade - I want to build more but do not have the room. I am moving soon so I hope my fiance will let me build more in our new place. I also have the headache of possible moving this thing or breaking it down which I really don't want to do.


----------



## boastud (Apr 27, 2005)

*Construction journal*

Can you post construction pictures? Amazing set-up!


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Roots said:


> Yes, although this took forever working off an on for the better part of a decade - I want to build more but do not have the room. I am moving soon so I hope my fiance will let me build more in our new place. I also have the headache of possible moving this thing or breaking it down which I really don't want to do.


Well that being said, the time it took to build paid off for sure. Your viv is profoundly outstanding! Now the issue of moving that masterpiece will sure be a pain


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Roots said:


> How do you think a pair of Cobalt's would do in there? It is quite large and I would like to have inhabitants - I know the larger water feature could be an issue - I plan on adding more roots into the water so they can climb out easily.


Again this doesnt seem to have enough true terrestrial area for a terrestial frog such as D. leucomelas, D. auratus, D. tinctorius, D. galactonotus etc...

Thumbs or tree frogs maybe


Todd


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Looks amazing.....So what species of plants do you have on the background?


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

This viv has more land area than 90% of vivs on this forum. Not to mention Leucs can and do climb all over the place. I'm sure it would house them just fine.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Looks amazing.....So what species of plants do you have on the background?


Thank you, for creeping plants on the background I have Ficus Pumila, Ficus Pumila 'Variegata', and Ficus Pumila 'Quercifolia'.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah it actually does look to have a decent amount of land before it was planted.. but laid out so hillside like once the plants filled in (See the second pic) it offers very little flat area for them. My leucs climb all over but for the majority of the day they spend their time on the flat ground area .

I think what throws me off on your land area is the tiers.While they look amazing and definitely create a very realistic and complex hardscape it makes them have to climb. When i look at this viv I think of a streamside embankment. And I am not sure any of the terrestrial frogs would like that. I think some of the semi aquatic frogs would love it!!!!! And most of the aboreal frogs as well.

Again this is my viewpoint and Im positive others have a diff opinion

What Selaginella is growing in there?

Todd


----------



## austinz33 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats beautiful man. Just beautiful.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

What species of killies do you have in there...looks like an Epiplatys sp. of some sort? Can't quite tell in the pic.

I would recommend a few _Phyllobates vittatus_ myself: a great call, stunning colors and a species that is predominantly riparian in habitat preference. It would be a great addition.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Yeah it actually does look to have a decent amount of land before it was planted.. but laid out so hillside like once the plants filled in (See the second pic) it offers very little flat area for them. My leucs climb all over but for the majority of the day they spend their time on the flat ground area .
> 
> I think what throws me off on your land area is the tiers.While they look amazing and definitely create a very realistic and complex hardscape it makes them have to climb. When i look at this viv I think of a streamside embankment. And I am not sure any of the terrestrial frogs would like that. I think some of the semi aquatic frogs would love it!!!!! And most of the aboreal frogs as well.
> 
> ...


Selaginella pallescens


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

This is easily my favorite viv on the site. Such a fanstastic job.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

VicSkimmr said:


> This viv has more land area than 90% of vivs on this forum. Not to mention Leucs can and do climb all over the place. I'm sure it would house them just fine.


 
I agree--there is more terrestrial space in this enclosure than the standard 10-20 gal tanks most people use. An "all land" 20 gal aquarium still has less useable surface area than this vivarium with its water feature.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I agree the more I looked at it..
It was the ratio of land and water that threw me off originally and I forgot to take into account the size of the tank and that its laid out differently than alot of the standard 10 and 20Gals


Todd


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW! Love it! You did an awesome job.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> I agree the more I looked at it..
> It was the ratio of land and water that threw me off originally and I forgot to take into account the size of the tank and that its laid out differently than alot of the standard 10 and 20Gals
> 
> 
> Todd


I was thinking about trying some thumbnails any suggestions?


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

imitators or vents for sure


hey what thickness glass did you use? sorry if you've answered it already, i didn't see it


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

VicSkimmr said:


> imitators or vents for sure
> 
> 
> hey what thickness glass did you use? sorry if you've answered it already, i didn't see it


1/4" thick tempered. I have never had imitators but I have been doing a lot of reading and I would love to get some (I really like the "nominals") - price is not a big deal but it looks like I am going to have to wait until spring or maybe even frog day on LI - I have never been to a show - whats are my chances of getting imitators at something like that?


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd say you have a pretty good chance of finding some nominal imitators at frog day. you could also probably contact the vendors going and find someone who will have what you're looking for. You could probably even pre-pay and just pick them up once you get there.


Is there any reason you chose tempered glass?


----------



## NRF (Jan 30, 2011)

Incredible job Roots, very well done.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

Please post construction pics!


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

If you do a search you'll find some. Well not technically construction, but there's pics of this tank in it's earlier days littered throughout the forum.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Got bored here are a few close ups of plants and a full shot of the Viv and stand. Also a few of my Cobalts and their tank.

Not quite sure what this fern is - just started growing on the drip wall - any ideas?









Micro Sinningia









Variegated Vanilla Planifolia - Free cutting I got this weekend.









I put a pint container in for scale.


















Suriname Cobalt tank

















Moss - I know I will hear something about the lack of leaf litter in here..


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

I <3 your tanks

I like the moss, it looks so lush


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

You have some serious talent there dude.

Sorry if this has already been asked, but how long have they been growing out?

And in the 10 gal what is the half dead moss growing up the back pane of glass? Its sweet 

I'm so friggen jealous of you.


----------



## habubak (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks like the "java" moss that I have that went up the glass. It's not "half-dead." If you look closely, the brownish-tannish "half-dead" is the reproductive structures of the "java" moss. Mine looks just like that. If you try to scrape it off the glass, you will prolly find that it will be better-attached than the spring-green portions. 

I keep putting "java" in parentheses because I'm not certain that the wad of moss that I got was pure java, and can't be sure it wasn't one of the other mosses that survived. Could have been willow moss, maybe.

If it is indeed brown and "half-dead," then its likely temperature-related ... java likes cooler temps and can brown at higher temps.

Ahhhhh, the ole planted aquarium knowledge came in handy! Who'd have thunk-it? 

Cheers, y'all,
Steve
1.1.0 azureus
1.1.4 galacs red&black


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you have a water feature in your small viv?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful viv, very inspirational!

I just read in another thread that you're using an Eheim canister to power your waterfall- what model, and how far are you needing to dial back the flow?


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Arpeggio said:


> You have some serious talent there dude.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked, but how long have they been growing out?
> 
> ...


Thanks man - the bottom tank I started in May 2010 and the larger has been off and on - but with serious attention for about a year now. The moss was something I bought labeled as tropical feather moss or something - I later found the exact same moss growing in the woods not far from here. It initially did well and looked great but slowly died off and came back with those long "fingers" you see in the pictures.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Arpeggio said:


> Do you have a water feature in your small viv?


No - not in the small viv. It is a low spot in the substrate that holds small amounts of water when I mist.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Beautiful viv, very inspirational!
> 
> I just read in another thread that you're using an Eheim canister to power your waterfall- what model, and how far are you needing to dial back the flow?


I have an Eheim 1048 - I have an intake that is fairly easy to reach and clean. I have it hooked up to pvc running to the water falls and the drip wall - I do have a adjustable valve in the large piece of wood that is assessable - I have restricted the flow about 25% or so.


----------



## The Kaptain (May 24, 2008)

Your Viv'm is looking good, the frog condo is great too.


----------



## xcwa8900 (Jan 23, 2011)

Definitly two of the nicest tanks. I have always been a fan of water features and yours looks amazing.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I just had to bring this one forward as it's always been a favorite of mine!

Duff


----------



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Totally agreed Duff. That is freakin amazing!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

That's a nice viv! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the renewed interest in this vivarium. I will try to post some more photos as requested.


----------



## Dlanigan (Nov 13, 2013)

This viv still going?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythroxylum (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi, 

First off, great viv!

I’v been lurking this forum for a long time without being a member and while all creations here are beautiful yours stand out – it was like seeing one of my old first designs made into reality. I really like it! So bad that I think I have to make a version of it for my new palu/viv.

You used egg crate to build the foundation of your islands, but the 1st image does not share the same foundation as the 2nd. 
Do you have more pictures of how the final foundation looked before it all went green and beautiful?

I love those internal 'lakes' you have made - I gave up on that idea as I did not want silicone against the front glass window. How did you get your islands to stand, like they do? And do you have any synthethic goo against the front glass?

Like previous posters said - construction pictures, I'd almost pay to see them  To see everything before it was all green and beautiful. Id like to see the skeleton beneath!


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Roots said:


> I put a pint container in for scale.


This is absolutely incredible, dude. How old is this tank?


----------

